
Btrfs to Ship Multiple Performance Improvements in the Next Linux Kernel - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Btrfs-Speed-Boost-4.20
======
Evidlo
I looked into using btrfs as a replacement for RAID and LVM, but between the
need to use new tools (can't use df, lsblk, etc) and the lack of proper fault
detection [0], I decided to stick with a more standard solution.

[0] [https://superuser.com/questions/789303/how-to-monitor-
btrfs-...](https://superuser.com/questions/789303/how-to-monitor-btrfs-
filesystem-raid-for-errors)

~~~
rbanffy
[0] looks like a solved issue. What would you say is missing?

------
beatgammit
Let me know when they fix the RAID write hole.

~~~
rbanffy
Can't you run it on top of md/LVM and let it deal with RAID while BtrFS deals
with checksums/snapshots?

